# What IS this?



## Johnnu (Feb 20, 2013)

I found an old Johnny Stewart PC-10 rabbit distress call in it's original packaging. Inside the package is a plastic 'stick' about 4 inches long that is round except for a flat section about 3/4" long. Not being a 'caller' I looked all over the internet for something to explain what this stick is used for and then, I found you folks. There is nothing on the packaging to help...Can someone here tell me what it is and what it's used for? THANKS, John N.


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Its a reed changing tool.

You poke out the old reed with pointy/rounded end, and insert new reed with the flat end.

Mark


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Welcome to PT
can you post a pic


----------



## Johnnu (Feb 20, 2013)

Many thanks Lonehowl, this was making me crazier than normal; Apologies sneakygroundbuzzard no pics......John N.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome to PT, is it for sale?


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

Welcome to PT!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Lonehowl said:


> Its a reed changing tool.
> 
> You poke out the old reed with pointy/rounded end, and insert new reed with the flat end.
> 
> Mark


Yep that's what it is !

Welcome to the forum Johnnu !


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

:welcome: See how easy it is to get an answer here? I "heart" it


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Like this red one in pic below, some are brown plastic and some are made of aluminum.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

That's a beauty.... I know the purpose was to show the reed tool but, I like the call.


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks Rick, that one is in Scotland calling a few red fox. 
Mark


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Yep, very nice call!


----------

